# Repairing/rebuilding Yamaha trim/tilt system



## Phil_the_fisch

Ok, went fishing Saturday and my tilt/trim wasn't working great. Finally checked it out and I have a leak and looks like I have water in the system as well. Anyone know how to take the system off so I can look at which seal is broken. And know of a rebuild kit or where I can get new seals. 

I would rather do the work myself. Save pennies


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

It is much easier to spot the leak with the trim system on the boat, with the weight of the motor on it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

I've looked at the exploded diagram before. Lots more moving parts than I anticipated. Is it a single cylinder unit or dual? Probably gonna have to have a spanner wrench to get started.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Most likely the trim cylinder end caps are leaking. You will need spanner wrenches to remove the caps. Some of the caps you have to remove seals and replace. For other caps you will buy then assembled with new seals installed.

On some of these trim systems, I will change out the seal caps and seals while the trim system is still on the boat.

After you diagnose the problem, feel free to give me a call with the engine model number and I should be able to get the part numbers and parts for you.


----------



## TONER

here is a link to boats.net best place to find Yamaha parts
http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/yamaha/Y-64E-43820-00-00.html


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

The leak is behind the system and that why I was thinking of taking it off the boat. I know that's not easy but I can't physically see the leak. 

Thanks for the tips and links. This is why I love the forum!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Phil_the_fisch said:


> The leak is behind the system and that why I was thinking of taking it off the boat. I know that's not easy but I can't physically see the leak.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and links. This is why I love the forum!


What is the engine model #?


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

Yamaha 2008 F150TXR


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

I looked at the parts diagram and there really isn't much of a place for it to leak on the back side. It could be leaking between the trim pump assembly and trim housing. 
Do you have signs of leakage when the trim is left up for an extened period? Is there trim fluid dripping on the transom or bottom of the trim assembly?


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

Yes, the fluid can be seen dripping down the back of the assembly. I filled the system then bled it and it was still leaking down the back. Can't see exactly where it is leaking from. 

Don't want to take to a mechanic because that starts racking up big $$$$


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

It is probably going to be the little orings between trim pump assembly and trim housing. It is not very common to see them leak, but I have seen it happen. The orings are very simple to replace, the fun part is getting the trim assembly off the motor.


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

I can't find a schematic for my assembly. How much are those o-rings?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Phil_the_fisch said:


> I can't find a schematic for my assembly. How much are those o-rings?


http://yamahaoutboards.com/

Click on : care and maintenance
then click on : parts look up


----------



## RMS

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> It is probably going to be the little orings between trim pump assembly and trim housing. It is not very common to see them leak, but I have seen it happen. The orings are very simple to replace, the fun part is getting the trim assembly off the motor.


I agree on the o-rings if it is leaking on the side of the t/t unit facing the transom.
One of our 2001 150HPDI's did this. Unit was not that hard to remove, but after 12 years of saltwater the bolts fastening the motor to the main housing (2 of 3) had to be drilled out in spite of soak and heat.

One could be thru bolted with a nut on the other side.

The other dead-ended in the pump housing and I had to drill stainless bolt out of 
Aluminum housing (that sucked) and rethreaded with a heli-coil insert.

You shouldn't have that much trouble removing the unit.
If the bolts are froze badly you may want to let a pro or machine shop deal with that part if you are uncomfortable going there.

You didn't say how old your unit is.

I described the worst case possible. 

My pointy is at a minimum you can save a lot of money by removing and reinstalling the unit yourself, even if you encounter the problem we had and get a machine shop to handle the bolts.

The o-rings are not standard, couldn't match them at Pensacola Rubber.
They are "only" a few bucks a piece from Yamaha, Wills Marine or Harbor View should have them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

Ok, got the assembly off but can't get the motor assembly bolts off. They are hex heads and I don't want to break them. Suggestions?


----------



## floater1

Heat on the side should help them break loose


----------



## dabutcher

I had the same problem a couple months ago. Shane Livingston was able to do the repair. Here is the thread on my tilt and trim problem. Good luck with the repair.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/tilt-trim-leak-402562/


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

Ok guys. I tried getting my mechanic to work on it and he said he wasn't interested. Need some help!


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

All is well. Shane livingston will repair for a great price!


----------



## RMS

I think you made some really good decisions on how to handle this.

Dealing with those bolts can be really tough if you haven't dealt with that sort of thing before and/or don't have the right equipment, and given the inflated cost  of of these units they are not a good place to start learning.


----------



## Phil_the_fisch

Huge thanks the Shane Livingston for fixing my t/t unit. Great job.


----------

